# Merrell Shoes



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone use Merrell Chameleon II's with platform pedals. How did they work out for you. Any other hiking type shoes you would reccommend for CC?

Thanks!


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

I use Merrell Mesa and a similar Merrell pair. They're pretty grippy w/ my Azonic Fusions pedals (my Odessey Cielencki's aren't grippy at all, but have a wider platform). I've raced, jumped, and trail rode in both pairs. They grip better if the dirt is muddy, compared to BMX/Skate shoes.
If you're looking for a new pair of Merrell's, keep an eye out for REI's used gear sale. I found a pair for $2.
-ebR


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

Swass said:


> Anyone use Merrell Chameleon II's with platform pedals. How did they work out for you. Any other hiking type shoes you would reccommend for CC?
> 
> Thanks!


I have those exact shoes, with vibram soles. the big lugs on the bottom grip dirt and rock, but absolutly stink on platform pedals.

You want a flat grippy shoe IMHO. Something with a flat surface area to make maximum contact with your pedal. And something you can feel your pedals with! A MTB specific shoe, or a skateboard shoe even.

I would like to look into the new helly MTB shoes this comming season, they look great.


----------



## al_bullit (Jun 16, 2004)

There is only one option or flat shoes, Five Ten Impacts. The difference between them and even a Van waffle sole is amazing.


----------



## hhumbert (May 22, 2007)

*Five Tens!*

I second the vote for Impacts- they stick like glue!


----------

